# What started pistol?



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Looking to purchase new starter pistol and want to shoot the bumper boy loads. My little 22 cap gun is just not cutting it anymore. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## rvrview (Apr 11, 2015)

Not sure what your looking for, I assume your looking for 22 cal. I have 1 NIB old stock 22 cal NEF with manual, plus some used NEF's also 22 cal H&R 970. I also have a couple NIB NEF 32 cal, used H7R 960 32 cal. Inventory changes daily ! Cylinders for 22 cal, 32 cal, 209 6 shot, & pins for the NEF's
[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2015)

I have an alpha only used it a couple times I may sell it need to find out what's the going price


----------



## bgrubb (Feb 11, 2012)

I have an Alpha .22. It works pretty good but you have to clean it frequently or the cases will start sticking. If I remember correctly the owners manual recommended not to use the nail gun loads though.


----------

